# E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????



## Stokker (29. Juli 2004)

Taugt für ein kleines Boot( ca 150 Kilo) eigentlich ein E-Motor auf der Ostsee oder kommt man damit auch nicht gegen die Strömung an ???


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Hi Stokker,

ich denke mal, das kommt drauf an, was du willst. Bei wenig Wind in Ufernähe (also vergleichbar Belly-Boat- Entfernung) könnte das was werden. Ich hab allerdings keine Erfahrungen mit Elektro-Motoren. Hier in Kiel habe ich auch noch nie jemand mit E-Motor auf dem Wasser gesehen, die Leistung ist halt auch nicht so dolle.
Vielleicht ist es doch schlauer, sich einen kleinen Benziner Außenborder zu leihen (ist ja bis 5 PS auch führerscheinfrei).

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Ist der nicht anfälliger als ein E-Motor ??


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Nein ich glaube nicht. Bootsmotoren sind schon sehr sicher in der Haltbarkeit solange man nicht selber daran schraubt.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Wir haben sowohl Benziner als auch E-Mots für verschiedene Anwendungen in Benutzung, aber ich käme ehrlich gesagt nie auf die Idee mit dem E-Motor auf die Ostsee zu fahren. 

Jeder kleine 4 oder 5PSer entwickelt schon auf Halbgas einen größeren Schub, als ihn selbst ein E-Motor mit 55Ampere Aufnahme auf voller Stufe hat. Und das ist dann schon ein großer E-Motor.

Und wenn ich dann überlege, wie brenzlig es selbst mit einem kleinen 5PSer auf der Ostsee werden kann, wenn das Wetter umschlägt, dann mag ich gar nicht an die Folgen bei Benutzung eines E-Motors denken. Mit dem 5PSer bewegen wir uns eigentlich in mittelbarer Uferentfernung, muss man dazu sagen.


----------



## petipet (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich glaube nicht. Bootsmotoren sind schon sehr sicher in der Haltbarkeit solange man nicht selber daran schraubt.


Kommt aber auch darauf an, wieviel man von Motoren versteht. AB`s sind einfach gestrickt. Vor allen die Zweitakter. Kerzen sollte man schon wechseln können und ein Notstarseil dabei haben und es händeln können. Das Gleiche gilt für den Scherstift. Ansonsten hast du vollkommen recht. Außenbordmotore sind, wenn sie vernünftig gewartet werden, sehr zuverlässig. Den meißten Neulingen kackt mal das Maschinchen ab, weil die Kerzen verölt sind, der Kühlwassereingang verstopft ist und der Quirl überhitzt usw. Diese elementarsten Dinge sollte man wirklich im Schlaf beherrschen, sonst kanns haarig werden.

Gruß...Peter:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Ja Peter das stimmt. Ich meinte eigentlich man sollte die Finger vom Tuning lassen. Dass man die grundlegendsten Sachen beherrschen sollte, versteht sich von selbst. Nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn auf der See der Motor zickt und weiß sich nicht zu helfen. Außer RUDER raus und gib ihm. *g*#g


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Also ,meint ihr ,sollte man sich nicht mehr als vieleicht -800m weit rauswagen(Mit E-Motor)????
Dort tummeln sich ja auch die BB Angler.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Schau mal bei e-Bay oder in Bootszeitschriften. Dort kann man sehr gute und günstige Außenborder kaufen. Ich würde die Finger von einem E-Motor für die Ostsee lassen.


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Das Dumme ist,das ich mir schon einen zugelegt habe ....


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Dumme ist,das ich mir schon einen zugelegt habe ....



Ein E-Motor ist doch trotzdem ´ne sehr sinnvolle Sache. Beim Spinnangeln vom Boot oder beim Tackletransport beim Karpfenangeln möchte ich den nicht mehr missen. Aber wie gesagt, für die Ostsee nicht so sehr empfehlenswert.

Hinzu kommt der Aspekt der Salzwassertauglichkeit. Spezielle Salzwasser-E-Motoren haben dann eine Opferanode, die die Korrosion hemmt. Fraglich, ob ein normaler E-Motor da so lange mitmacht.


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Danke für die Hinweise.:a


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

@ Stokker

Also man kann schon was mit nem E-Motor und nem BB anfangen. Nur ist das Handling sehr blöd.
Auch kommt die Frage für einen selbst auf, kann ich noch nen Stück raus oder ist da schon ne irre Querströmung oder nicht?
Da sollte man sich dann schon selber fragen: lohnt das noch, sein Leben so zu riskieren?

Es wird wohl irgendwann der Erste absüppeln oder sonstwie verunglücken und dann ist das Gejammer groß ! Ich hoffe nur das dieser Punkt für die BB-Gemeinde nie eintritt oder sehr weit in der Zunkunft liegt.

Mein Tipp: Probier alles aus mit E-Motor und BB aber sichere Dich im nahen Uferbereich durch ein gutes Boot ab oder durch Freund die schnell und richtig helfen können, dann wirst Du schon "Deine" Grenzen mit dem BB erfahren. :m


----------



## Maddin (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Hi Mike,

er will den E-Motor an ein richtiges Boot dran hängen...nicht an ein BB


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Und zieht die Strömung ein richtiges Boot auch so stark ??


----------



## poldy67 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Hallo an alle

Ein BB mit E.Motor grins sicht bestimmt gut aus???????????:v

Bis dann Poldy67


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Öfter mal was neues...:q
Aber eigentlich hatte ich davon nichts geschrieben.....


----------



## FrankHB (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Jedes Teil für sein Element.

Ein E-Motor binnen auf einem See - O.K.

Aber verwechsel die Ostsee nicht mit einem See.

Meiner Meinung nach viel zu gefährlich.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

@ Maddin
 Ah ja.... hatte ich missverstanden.  :m 


@ Stokker

Alles was sich im Element Wasser befindet ist dem Wind und der Wasserströmung ausgesetzt !



@poly67

Genauso haben die ersten Menschen auch gedacht als sie eine fahrende Postkutsche sahen ohne Pferde davor. Heute nennt man es Automobil.  :g


----------



## Stokker (2. August 2004)

*AW: E-Motor auf der Ostsee ????*

Okay,dann leg ich mir einen Aussenborder zu.
Danke euch..


----------

